# Comcast, Sony to launch on-demand horror network



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Comcast, Sony to launch on-demand horror network Mon Apr 10, 12:09 AM ET

Comcast Corp. and Sony Corp (NYSE:SNE - news). will launch a horror films on-demand cable, Internet and wireless network on Halloween this year, an executive at the top U.S. cable operator said on Sunday.

Movies for the yet-to-be named network, which will debut on October 31 and expand Comcast's programing lineup, come from more than a thousand horror titles in the Sony and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer libraries.

The Japanese electronics giant and investors, including Comcast, purchased the legendary Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer movie studio a year ago.

At the time, the parties said they planned to troll through the libraries, which include the Pink Panther and James Bond series, to create new cable and Internet networks.

Starting with horror films was a "no-brainer" because of the "emotional connection" of such films, said Diane Robina, president of Comcast's emerging networks, in an interview.

"It's about scaring the heck out of you," Robina said.

About 40 hours of recent and classic movies, including "Night of the Living Dead," "The Grudge" and "Resident Evil," will be available per month at launch. About 70 hours will be made available in the future.

Comcast is expected to announce details of the horror films network on Monday at the annual cable industry convention, the National Show sponsored by industry lobby National Cable & Telecommunications Association.

In some respects, the strategy for the new network follows those Comcast employed in its kids programing network, Sprout, which was launched last year at the cable convention.

Like Sprout, the horror network will also be advertising supported and available on-demand. Comcast has no plans to launch a traditional, linear cable channel, the company said.

Eventually, Comcast aims to offer movies for download on its Web site, although business models have yet to be worked out, Robina said.

For now, the site will consist of movie clips, clips from DVD supplements, blogs and community sites. Robina also aimed to elicit user generated programing, such as videos of elaborate Halloween home decorations.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So, how come these guys can get something like this off the ground so fast, but The Horror Channel just can't seem to get their's up and running as a real station?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> So, how come these guys can get something like this off the ground so fast, but The Horror Channel just can't seem to get their's up and running as a real station?


$$$$$$$


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah yes, the almighty dollar.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm still excited that they have gotten off their butts to do this. I have comcast so I can't wait to see what's going on when they start advertising on the channel.


----------

